# Successo una volta perchè non due?



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

*Successo una volta perchè non due?*

Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
Lascio a voi i commenti


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Ciao e benvenuto 
dal tuo racconto a me sembra che tu sia l'amico e gli altri le passioncelle passeggere.
nemmeno io mi fiderei al tuo posto, quindi cosa pensi di fare, se pensi di fare qualcosa ...


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Lei ha ancora voglia di svolazzare di fiore in fiore. Forse un giorno non sarà più così (o forse si) ma adesso lo è.

Tu hai 24 anni e tutto il tempo per osservare e decidere chi può essere la partner che cerchi.

Fatti (e falle) un favore: liberi tutti e chi s'è visto s'è visto....


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> dal tuo racconto a me sembra che tu sia l'amico e gli altri le passioncelle passeggere.
> nemmeno io mi fiderei al tuo posto, quindi cosa pensi di fare, se pensi di fare qualcosa ...


cosa penso di fare? ci sono giorni in cui prenderei e la sbatterei fuori di casa; altri in cui mi sento di amarla fortemente e che tutto sommato le cose stanno andando meglio...... lei purtroppo agisce e parla senza pensare ed è anche questo il motivo che la portata a tradirmi. Io ad ora semplicemente non vedo più amore da parte sua, sembra che le dia fastidio il contatto fisico, il dialogo con me, il fatto che io voglia sempre fare l'amore con lei, che io voglia stare con lei; mi dice che ha bisogno dei suoi spazi ma non ha voglia di ritagliarsi dei momenti o delle uscite con me da soli. A volte penso di volermi rifare una vita ma abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e conviviamo da quasi un anno.... come posso andare avanti a stare male in questo modo, a farmi prendere in giro e vedere che non c'è nessun segno di ripresa da parte sua?


marietto ha detto:


> Lei ha ancora voglia di svolazzare di fiore in fiore. Forse un giorno non sarà più così (o forse si) ma adesso lo è.
> 
> Tu hai 24 anni e tutto il tempo per osservare e decidere chi può essere la partner che cerchi.
> 
> Fatti (e falle) un favore: liberi tutti e chi s'è visto s'è visto....


Si hai ragione questa è la verità. Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lei dopo il tradimento si voglia sentire in qualche modo più libera, vuole spesso uscire per conto suo, stare da sola, mi dice che non le devo stare addosso e che non la devo opprimere. Vorrei liberarmi di tutto questo peso ma non ce la faccio io la amo ancora e vorrei capire se è tutta questione di tempo o semplicemente lei non ha il coraggio di dirmi che non è più innamorata e che vuole ritornare a essere libera


----------



## Carola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mandala a cagare
E divertiti un po a 24 anni ti prego stai perdendo tempo


----------



## Dannic (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao e benvenuto.

Il consiglio che ti posso dare è di lasciare la suddetta ragazza.
Perchè il lupo cambia il pelo e non il vizio (sarà una frase fatta ma è vera). 
Appunto se è successo una volta può succedere due (o tre? quattro???) ed è ovvio che lei non ha rispetto per te e vuole solo fare come le farfalle che volano qua e là senza fermarsi... evidentemente essendo giovane vuole fare altre esperienze e non ha ben capito come funziona una storia vera. Comunque non so come hai fatto a perdonarla la prima volta, hai avuto un gran coraggio.
Io pensavo che il mio ex dopo averlo fatto anni fa e poi avendolo subito quindi sapendo cosa si provava non lo avrebbe rifatto, invece mi ha dato il ben servito...

Fatti un favore... chiudi la relazione. Starai male, ma adesso come stai? Sicuramente tu necessiti di una ragazza molto più matura e rispettosa dei tuoi sentimenti!

Forza e coraggio!


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mandala a cagare
> E divertiti un po a 24 anni ti prego stai perdendo tempo


Hai ragione, ci penso spesso ma questo pensiero è seguito subito dalla ragione... mi dice di lasciar stare, che la amo ancora e di dare tempo alle cose. Io ne ho già dato fin troppo e non ne vedo ritorno al momento


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Mandala affanculo. Il tuo futuro è già scritto. Passerai momenti di inferno ogni volta che suonerà il telefono. E ogni volta che non suonerà. Ogni volta che lei farà tardi e ogni volta che starai in un punto dove non le prende il cellulare. Non esiste un solo motivo al mondo a parte i figli che giustifichi una vita del genere. Tu hai figli? Perché se non li hai la miglior difesa è la fuga

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mandala a cagare
> E divertiti un po a 24 anni ti prego stai perdendo tempo


:up:


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mandala affanculo. Il tuo futuro è già scritto. Passerai momenti di inferno ogni volta che suonerà il telefono. E ogni volta che non suonerà. Ogni volta che lei farà tardi e ogni volta che starai in un punto dove non le prende il cellulare. Non esiste un solo motivo al mondo a parte i figli che giustifichi una vita del genere. Tu hai figli? Perché se non li hai la miglior difesa è la fuga
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


abbiamo un figlio di più di 2 anni insieme, è tutto successo molto in fretta..... figlio, vita insieme dai miei poi convivenza da soli; ho sbagliato a non rendermi conto subito di chi avevo al mio fianco, certe volte mi pento amaramento di avere fatto un figlio con lei; sò che non è da dire ma visto tutto quello che è successo a tornare indietro non lo rifarei


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa penso di fare? ci sono giorni in cui prenderei e la sbatterei fuori di casa; altri in cui mi sento di amarla fortemente e che tutto sommato le cose stanno andando meglio...... lei purtroppo agisce e parla senza pensare ed è anche questo il motivo che la portata a tradirmi. Io ad ora semplicemente non vedo più amore da parte sua, sembra che le dia fastidio il contatto fisico, il dialogo con me, il fatto che io voglia sempre fare l'amore con lei, che io voglia stare con lei; mi dice che ha bisogno dei suoi spazi ma non ha voglia di ritagliarsi dei momenti o delle uscite con me da soli. A volte penso di volermi rifare una vita ma abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e conviviamo da quasi un anno.... come posso andare avanti a stare male in questo modo, a farmi prendere in giro e vedere che non c'è nessun segno di ripresa da parte sua?
> 
> Si hai ragione questa è la verità. Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lei dopo il tradimento si voglia sentire in qualche modo più libera, vuole spesso uscire per conto suo, stare da sola, mi dice che non le devo stare addosso e che non la devo opprimere. Vorrei liberarmi di tutto questo peso ma non ce la faccio io la amo ancora e vorrei capire se è tutta questione di tempo o semplicemente lei non ha il coraggio di dirmi che non è più innamorata e che vuole ritornare a essere libera


Avete un figlio piccolo e lei trova tutto sto premio per pensare agli altri ...mizzica 
non vorrei farti preoccupare ancora di più ma se non vuole nemmeno avere contatti fisici con te e vuole i suoi spazi che  non devono essere anche i tuoi 
Non vi vedo messi benissimo


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco, il figlio complica parecchio le cose, ma questa secondo quello che scrivi è una da lasciar perdere proprio...

In una continuazione di questo rapporto io vedo solo peggioramenti. Mi viene quasi freddo a pensarti con un soggetto simile e un figlio, il mio, di figli, ha solo un anno meno di te...


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avete un figlio piccolo e lei trova tutto sto premio per pensare agli altri ...mizzica
> non vorrei farti preoccupare ancora di più ma se non vuole nemmeno avere contatti fisici con te e vuole i suoi spazi che  non devono essere anche i tuoi
> Non vi vedo messi benissimo





marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, il figlio complica parecchio le cose, ma questa secondo quello che scrivi è una da lasciar perdere proprio...
> 
> In una continuazione di questo rapporto io vedo solo peggioramenti. Mi viene quasi freddo a pensarti con un soggetto simile e un figlio, il mio, di figli, ha solo un anno meno di te...


no la situazione al momento non è bella.... io non sto bene, non riesco nemmeno ad andare a lavorare per colpa sua e del suo egoismo del c***o; è immatura e io fino a poco tempo fa avrei detto tutt'altro, l'ho sempre difesa a spada tratta e ora me la ritrovo infilata in quel posto. Domanda breve, amore svanito o semplice confusione?


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> no la situazione al momento non è bella.... io non sto bene, non riesco nemmeno ad andare a lavorare per colpa sua e del suo egoismo del c***o; è immatura e io fino a poco tempo fa avrei detto tutt'altro, l'ho sempre difesa a spada tratta e ora me la ritrovo infilata in quel posto. Domanda breve, amore svanito o semplice confusione?


Siete insieme da tre anni e siamo già al secondo giro, io non sarei ottimista...


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Il problema non è più se ci sarà una seconda, una terza e pure una quarta. Se non stiamo parlando di tette, il problema è che devi vedere come liberarti di questa qui al più presto. Questa il culo te lo fa a strisce.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> no la situazione al momento non è bella.... io non sto bene, non riesco nemmeno ad andare a lavorare per colpa sua e del suo egoismo del c***o; è immatura e io fino a poco tempo fa avrei detto tutt'altro, l'ho sempre difesa a spada tratta e ora me la ritrovo infilata in quel posto. Domanda breve, amore svanito o semplice confusione?



Puro egoismo.
Perché per quanto con un figlio piccolo la passione possa migrare dal marito al figlio, non è giustificabile quello che ti sta accadendo con la definizione di "confusione" o amore svanito.
Lei ha delle responsabilità, oltre che verso te, anche verso VOSTRO figlio.
Invece si impegna a salvaguardare la propria autostima gestendo flirt improbabili e a definire la propria immutata capacità seduttiva post maternità con storie extraconiugali potenzialmente distruttive di tutto ciò che ha finora costruito.
In definitiva, lei probabilmente non è abbastanza matura e forte - e disponibile a sacrifici - per dare se stessa a un progetto che implica troppe responsabilità.
Responsabilità che non è in grado di sostenere.
L'egoismo è una conseguenza ed è a salvaguardia di una persona debole.
Nel corso della vita avrete ancora problemi di questo tipo, quasi sicuramente.
Mi dispiace, ma in questa situazione ora tu ti trovi a dover far fronte a non poche difficoltà, perché lei è mamma e questo implica in caso di separazione alcuni vantaggi di consuetudine legale (anche in caso di separazione consnsuale senza addebito e con affido condiviso) che possono portare te ad avere difficoltà economiche.
Se foste una coppia senza figli non avrei remore a dirti di lasciarla.
In questo caso, ti consiglio di informarti sulle tue tutele, nel caso di una separazione con richiesta di divorzio, e soprattutto, di essere forte e deciso ora.
Imponi le tue scelte, non accettare le sue menzogne o scuse.
Lei non ha alcun diritto - se vogliamo chiamarlo così - di mancarti di rispetto (come padre di vostro figlio) andando a flirtare qua e là.
Tu hai tutte le ragioni per imporre uno stop deciso ai suoi comportamenti.
Un aut aut.


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

cosa dovrei fare? mollarla e vedere come si comporta? io credo che per il suo egoismo a livelli estremi non tornerà più da me; se c'è amore l'egoismo lo si mette da parte


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> no la situazione al momento non è bella.... io non sto bene, non riesco nemmeno ad andare a lavorare per colpa sua e del suo egoismo del c***o; è immatura e io fino a poco tempo fa avrei detto tutt'altro, l'ho sempre difesa a spada tratta e ora me la ritrovo infilata in quel posto. Domanda breve, amore svanito o semplice confusione?


Difesa a spada tratta da chi ? 

allora la gravidanza e maternità potrebbe anche averla sbilanciata emotivamente ma certo due interessi verso altri in tre anni mi sembrano eccessivi


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa dovrei fare? mollarla e vedere come si comporta? io credo che per il suo egoismo a livelli estremi non tornerà più da me; se c'è amore l'egoismo lo si mette da parte



Se si è egoisti - di natura - non si ama.
Si possiede.
Spesso non si nota la differenza.


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo da quanto leggo non dovrei più avere motivo di rimane insieme a una donna che non mi porta più rispetto, egoista e che non mi sta dimostrando di amarmi ancora. Posso dire, non per giustificarmi o colpevolizzarmi, di aver dato anche un pò del mio sicuramente in questi 3 anni, di non essere sempre stato presente per mio figlio e per lei in tanti momenti, di averle fatto mancare l'affetto in alcuni periodi miei negativi e quant'altro..... ma non ho mai minimamente pensato di tradirla se non solo per ripicca dopo aver scoperto del tradimento ma credo che sia anche un pò normale. Sono in preda a una situazione insostenibile, non sò più come comportarmi, non sò più cosa vada bene e sto facendo fatica veramente a vivere pure io. A sto punto credo che dovrò prendere una decisione che va contro a tutto quello che provo per lei ma non posso più solo guardare il cuore, devo anche ragionare di testa


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa dovrei fare? mollarla e vedere come si comporta? io credo che per il suo egoismo a livelli estremi non tornerà più da me; se c'è amore l'egoismo lo si mette da parte


Pare che tu sia la parte debole nel rapporto, ce n'è sempre una che subisce.

Quello che ha fatto, che fa, deve farti pensare che prima di gestire l'amore dovrebbe saper gestire se stessa.
Qua non ci sono cazzi, tu poi non hai catene, la devi smammare.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Devi preoccuparti assolutamente per la situazione e sbrigarti a pre-occuparti di te.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa dovrei fare? mollarla e vedere come si comporta? io credo che per il suo egoismo a livelli estremi non tornerà più da me; se c'è amore l'egoismo lo si mette da parte


Farle presente le tue esigenze, quelle di vostro figlio, farle entrare in testa che si sta comportando da cretina con entrambi e farle capire che una persona così immatura non sei disponibile a farla restare nella tua vita. Presentati con una tua proposta credibile di separazione tutelandoti il più possibile. Poi aspetta le sue risposte. Ma non devi mostrarti in alcun modo accondiscendente verso i suoi comportamenti.


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> abbiamo un figlio di più di 2 anni insieme, è tutto successo molto in fretta..... figlio, vita insieme dai miei poi convivenza da soli; ho sbagliato a non rendermi conto subito di chi avevo al mio fianco, certe volte mi pento amaramento di avere fatto un figlio con lei; sò che non è da dire ma visto tutto quello che è successo a tornare indietro non lo rifarei


Questa mi era sfuggita. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Leda (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao Robert e benvenuto (come sempre, si fa per dire )
Cosa vuol dire che non sei riuscito ad andare al lavoro? Non lo dico per colpevolizzarti, eh, assolutamente, ma se la tua autonomia emotiva è così messa alla prova da quello che sta succedendo, forse ti farebbe bene cercare un aiuto che ti permetta di non mandare a gambe all'aria la tua vita e la possibilità di garantire a te e a vostro figlio un sostentamento economico. E' preoccupante quando si sta così male che ci va di mezzo il lavoro e tu in questo momento non puoi assolutamente rischiare di trovarti senza introiti con una probabile separazione da gestire e un bimbo piccolo da crescere.
Metti te stesso al primo posto, subito. Chiedi aiuto e informati sugli aspetti legali.
Solo dopo, fai a lei un discorso molto chiaro.
O ritrova il senno, o una pedata nel sedere e via.


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Farle presente le tue esigenze, quelle di vostro figlio, farle entrare in testa che si sta comportando da cretina con entrambi e farle capire che una persona così immatura non sei disponibile a farla restare nella tua vita. Presentati con una tua proposta credibile di separazione tutelandoti il più possibile. Poi aspetta le sue risposte. Ma non devi mostrarti in alcun modo accondiscendente verso i suoi comportamenti.


Ne abbiamo già discusso più di una volta, ci siamo separati ad un certo punto e ci siamo ripromessi di ritornare insieme solamente se lei era in grado di essere più matura, più stabile, capace di dare le giuste priorità, di dimostrarmi fiducia di giorno in giorno, di non spazientirsi se le chiedo, le faccio domande anche più di una volta al giorno.... è lecito che io chieda cosa diavolo devo fare dopo che mi hai tradito? non ha afferrato in pieno quello che mi ha promesso di fare. Vorrei semplicemente tornare a vivere tranquillo, a sentirmi amato, a passare del tempo con lei più spesso (anche senza nostro figlio, è giusto che ogni tanto ci si prenda del tempo da soli) e a non sentirmi più quello che la opprime, che rompe per far l'amore...... io mi comporto come un qualunque uomo innamorato della sua donna, e lei? lei non ha ancora capito chi ha al suo fianco e che cosa sta perdendo per colpa della sua immaturita e impulsività!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso più di una volta, ci siamo separati ad un certo punto e ci siamo ripromessi di ritornare insieme solamente se lei era in grado di essere più matura, più stabile, capace di dare le giuste priorità, di dimostrarmi fiducia di giorno in giorno, di non spazientirsi se le chiedo, le faccio domande anche più di una volta al giorno.... è lecito che io chieda cosa diavolo devo fare dopo che mi hai tradito? non ha afferrato in pieno quello che mi ha promesso di fare. Vorrei semplicemente tornare a vivere tranquillo, a sentirmi amato, a passare del tempo con lei più spesso (anche senza nostro figlio, è giusto che ogni tanto ci si prenda del tempo da soli) e a non sentirmi più quello che la opprime, che rompe per far l'amore...... io mi comporto come un qualunque uomo innamorato della sua donna, e lei? lei non ha ancora capito chi ha al suo fianco e che cosa sta perdendo per colpa della sua immaturita e impulsività!


Scusa la franchezza della domanda ma lei dice che ancor vuole te o non parla dei suoi sentimenti verso te ?


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso più di una volta, ci siamo separati ad un certo punto e ci siamo ripromessi di ritornare insieme solamente se lei era in grado di essere più matura, più stabile, capace di dare le giuste priorità, di dimostrarmi fiducia di giorno in giorno, di non spazientirsi se le chiedo, le faccio domande anche più di una volta al giorno.... è lecito che io chieda cosa diavolo devo fare dopo che mi hai tradito? non ha afferrato in pieno quello che mi ha promesso di fare. Vorrei semplicemente tornare a vivere tranquillo, a sentirmi amato, a passare del tempo con lei più spesso (anche senza nostro figlio, è giusto che ogni tanto ci si prenda del tempo da soli) e a non sentirmi più quello che la opprime, che rompe per far l'amore...... io mi comporto come un qualunque uomo innamorato della sua donna, e lei? lei non ha ancora capito chi ha al suo fianco e che cosa sta perdendo per colpa della sua immaturita e impulsività!


Mi dispiace dirtelo, ma tu stai cercando affannosamente di cambiare una donna che non vuole affatto farlo. A lei va bene così come è e spera a sua volta di farsi accettare cambiando le tue prospettive. Sa anche di avere potere su di te e che non è del tutto improbabile che accada. Devi essere un muro di rigidità, ora, per opporti a lei e non soccombere. Le promesse hanno un valore relativo in questa situazione.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Purtroppo da quanto leggo non dovrei più avere motivo di rimane insieme a una donna che non mi porta più rispetto, egoista e che non mi sta dimostrando di amarmi ancora. Posso dire, non per giustificarmi o colpevolizzarmi, di aver dato anche un pò del mio sicuramente in questi 3 anni, di non essere sempre stato presente per mio figlio e per lei in tanti momenti, di averle fatto mancare l'affetto in alcuni periodi miei negativi e quant'altro..... ma non ho mai minimamente pensato di tradirla se non solo per ripicca dopo aver scoperto del tradimento ma credo che sia anche un pò normale. Sono in preda a una situazione insostenibile, non sò più come comportarmi, non sò più cosa vada bene e sto facendo fatica veramente a vivere pure io. A sto punto credo che dovrò prendere una decisione che va contro a tutto quello che provo per lei ma non posso più solo guardare il cuore, devo anche ragionare di testa


Allora non prendere alcuna decisione al momento se non quella di staccare per un po' e prenderti tempo per riflettere, da solo


----------



## riccardo1973 (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Purtroppo da quanto leggo non dovrei più avere motivo di rimane insieme a una donna che non mi porta più rispetto, egoista e che non mi sta dimostrando di amarmi ancora. Posso dire, non per giustificarmi o colpevolizzarmi, di aver dato anche un pò del mio sicuramente in questi 3 anni, di non essere sempre stato presente per mio figlio e per lei in tanti momenti, di averle fatto mancare l'affetto in alcuni periodi miei negativi e quant'altro..... ma non ho mai minimamente pensato di tradirla se non solo per ripicca dopo aver scoperto del tradimento ma credo che sia anche un pò normale. Sono in preda a una situazione insostenibile, non sò più come comportarmi, non sò più cosa vada bene e sto facendo fatica veramente a vivere pure io. A sto punto credo che dovrò prendere una decisione che va contro a tutto quello che provo per lei ma non posso più solo guardare il cuore, devo anche ragionare di testa


Robert ti consiglio di procedere per gradi. Prima cosa in questo stadio della vostra relazione dovresti farti una chiacchierata con un Avvocato in modo da tutelarti xchè è a rischio il tuo futuro economico. Il secondo rendersi consapevoli che questa "ragazzina" potrebbe maturare tra molti anni prima di diventare la donna che ti aspetti di avere al tuo fianco quindi se aspetti questo cambiamento accetta di venir cornificato di continuo finchè sarà lei a trovare uno diverso da Caio che se la porta via e allora resterai con assegni da versare e forse anche mutui da pagare e so cazzi! L'alternativa per il tuo bene e quello di tuo figlio è con l'aiuto di un legale di assicurarti una separazione umana che ti permetta in futuro di rifarti una vita...Come puoi notare non ho parlato di sentimenti o rapporti da ricucire, non ci sono i presupposti xchè manca la volontà e la maturità necessaria da parte sua, ricorda che è Caio che se l'è squagliata e che lei utilizzava l'amicizia col tizio per dimenticarlo! tu in questo sei inesistente...mi dispiace è proprio una brutta storia....


----------



## disincantata (5 Ottobre 2016)

Benvenuto nel paese delle meraviglie umane ! 

Se ho capito bene NON siete sposati, quindi il vostro problema e' solo decidere se siete o non siete innamorati.

E TUTELARE vostro figlio. 

Sinceramente  come inizio direi che avete poche possibilita' di recupero.

UNA dopo aver già tradito si mette a fare la cretina ' tanto per '  con uno appena conosciuto???

Forse devi solo staccarti emotivamente da lei, smettere di cercarla, curare tuo figlio e provvedere a  lui, e stare a vedere come si comporta la tua compagna.   La vedo dura se gia'  la partenza e'  cosi piena di terzi  incomodi. Peggio che partife in ultima fila in F1. 

Poi tutto puo' succedere.  Uno dei mie tanti cugini ha avuto, una vita fa, un matrimonio burrascoso con lei 17 enne,  hanno perso il primo bimbo, quello per cui si erano sposati,  corna a gogo, ma sono ancora insieme e nonni, apparentemente felici.  

Misteri!

Deve crescere!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o devo preoccuparmi?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Caro collega, devi decisamente preoccuparti. La tua descrizione sommaria mi porta a pensare che la tua ragazza sia invero un po' troia. O hai le palle per diventare quello che a Milano chiamano un "persuaso" oppure se vuoi un futuro Mulino Bianco lasciala.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Caro collega, devi decisamente preoccuparti. La tua descrizione sommaria mi porta a pensare che la tua ragazza sia invero un po' troia. O hai le palle per diventare quello che a Milano chiamano un "persuaso" oppure se vuoi un futuro Mulino Bianco lasciala.


necessito input: definire "persuaso"






Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## robert92 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così


no è dipendenza. Pensa al pargolo. Poi a te. Poi di nuovo a te. Poi ai nonni, che al pargolo servono, poi di nuovo a te. E ogni volta che la guardi pensa alla sacra formula che inizia con Kitty

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così


Amore che provi tu, ma lei ?


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così


Forza, fatti coraggio. Cerca di contenere i danni e tieni tuo figlio lontano da questa merda.

Se lei non prova compassione consideralo un tuo vantaggio. Sei troppo dipendente da lei e qualora si impietosisse potrebbe fare e dire cose per le quali ti illuderesti senza scampo. Persone così è molto difficile che cambino. Lasciala andare. Fai come fosse morta, è più facile affrontare il tutto come fosse un lutto che accettarlo come un miserabile abbandono. Lei è messa molto male, ma tu puoi salvarti.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo* ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così*


Non credo sia amore. Paura,forse.


----------



## danny (6 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato *di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova*... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo *ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a le*i, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così



Stai vedendo crollare un tuo progetto di vita.
Non è che si fa una famiglia così, da un giorno con l'altro, anche se oggi il pensiero "consumista" si è infiltrato talmente tanto in tutte le nostre abitudini di vita da rendere precario e soggetto a precoce usura anche un progetto così importante. 
La tua sensazione ora è di totale fallimento, di perdita delle certezze, di stare subendo un cambio obbligato di prospettiva.
Per quanto oggi ci suggeriscano di cambiare lo smartphone ogni anno e l'auto ogni 4 anni, per quanto ci ribadiscano che tutto ha una scadenza come gli yogurt, una persona senza certezze - che sia quella della vita eterna come capita a chi è ancora credente, che sia quella di una famiglia vista come un porto sicuro ove stabilirsi o altre scelte consapevoli e libere - è una persona più fragile. 
In questa tua ritrovata fragilità tu tenti ancora di rimanere attaccato a lei, ovvero al vostro progetto che doveva essere duraturo.
Lei che invece ha già gettato il vostro progetto per qualcosa di nuovo e di diverso, più corrispondente ai suoi bisogni di adesso.
Perché il consumismo anche nei sentimenti vive del presente.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao Robert.
Stare insieme è già di per se una cosa difficile,voi siete partiti in salita perché ad un'età  in cui la leggerezza dovrebbe farla da padrona vi siete ritrovati con doveri e responsabilità non indifferenti.
In una normale condizione,il desiderio della tua ragazza di svolazzare di fiore in fiore sarebbe del tutto normale.
Da semplici fidanzati se non ci piace più stare con l'altro si cambia facendo poco danno.Il fidanzamento che porta a capire se di fronte abbiamo la persona per la quale valga la pena ipotecare il futuro serve proprio a quello.
Con l'arrivo del bimbo le scelte non sono più state solo vostre ma prese in funzione della responsabilità che vi siete assunti mettendo in secondo piano le aspirazioni della coppia.A meno che questo figlio e la convivenza facessero parte di un piano studiato e desiderato.
Tu forse hai raggiunto una giusta maturazione e consapevolezza dei tuoi dovere magari anche grazie al fatto che tutto sommato lei ti piace ancora.Magari per lei la voglia di sperimentare è ancora forte e a poco più di 20 anni sarebbe più che lecito.
Che fare ? Domanda difficile.Le persone non si fanno rimanere mettendole alla catena.La tua ragazza potrebbe avere un periodo di confusione che potrà passare ma non è detto che una volta passato la scelta saresti tu e la vostra famiglia.Potrebbe non passare mai o volerci 10 anni.Se per te ne vale la pena e sei disposto a tutto in attesa di tempi migliori che non si sa se arriveranno,non ti rimane che aspettare e provare a capire dove lei vuole arrivare.Magari parlane con la sua famiglia in modo da non essere solo ad affrontare queste scelte.
Piu che altro devi domandarti tu se sei disposto a rimanere fermo ad aspettare che la piena passi con il rischio di rimanere sommerso dal fango di riporto senza dimenticare che un tradimento te lo porti a vita nelle pieghe dell'anima e un giorno lo potresti vomitare facendo tanti danni anche a te.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no è dipendenza. Pensa al pargolo. Poi a te. Poi di nuovo a te. Poi ai nonni, che al pargolo servono, poi di nuovo a te. E ogni volta che la guardi pensa alla sacra formula che inizia con Kitty
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Chi è codesta Kitty?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Chi è codesta Kitty?









Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ah,sorry,ai tempi delle overdose delle mie ex bimbe la ricordavo diversa...


----------



## kikko64 (6 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... *sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così*


Si chiama "dipendenza affettiva" ...

ma la cosa che più mi stupisce (in negativo ovviamente) in questa storia è il fatto che vostro figlio sia messo assolutamente in secondo piano .... da entrambi.

Non conosco te e nemmeno la tua compagna ma l'impressione che mi date leggendoti è quella di due persone "affettivamente" immature.


----------



## tullio (6 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e* mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova*... ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi.... sono stufo ma *c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei,* amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così


Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa. 
Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi. 
Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


----------



## Tradito? (6 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


quoto e stra quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Àh ah ah ah. Vero!


----------



## Divì (7 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


grande Tulio


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. *Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri*. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


E' un messaggio che può essere frainteso da chi lo riceve.
Può essere una dichiarazione di "non" amore, e pertanto essere interpretata come una validazione delle giustificazioni portate per il tradimento e del comportamento di lei.
Non rende liberi - la libertà nostra dipende da noi stessi, non dalle catene che ipoteticamente potrebbero metterci gli altri (il messaggio "se ami qualcuno lascialo libero" ha un che di assurdo oggi: la libertà è diventata una scelta individuale), ma rende dubbiosi sui sentimenti del partner.
Se ami qualcuno bisogna fargli capire quanto è importante.
Quanto ci fa soffrire il suo distacco, la sua perdita, il suo comportamento.
Altrimenti, "lasciarlo libero" è il miglior modo per farsi lasciare.
Il che può anche essere una scelta, perché no?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami. D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è  indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito. Facilmente lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo. Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso alle sue scelte per tutta la vita. Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà, chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. Accettalo senza giudicarla. Il rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina. goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato, senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai tempo per pensarci.


Condivido tutto !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un messaggio che può essere frainteso da chi lo riceve.
> Può essere una dichiarazione di "non" amore, e pertanto essere interpretata come una validazione delle giustificazioni portate per il tradimento e del comportamento di lei.
> Non rende liberi - la libertà nostra dipende da noi stessi, non dalle catene che ipoteticamente potrebbero metterci gli altri (il messaggio "se ami qualcuno lascialo libero" ha un che di assurdo oggi: la libertà è diventata una scelta individuale), ma rende dubbiosi sui sentimenti del partner.
> Se ami qualcuno bisogna fargli capire quanto è importante.
> ...


Non so Danny, credo che la moglie di Robert abbia ben presente che lui la ama, anche troppo secondo i suoi desideri attuali e questo, a mio avviso, la rende sicura di se, di poter chiedere e pretendere altro per se ...tanto sa che lui, per come reagisce ora soffrirà ma resterà ad aspettarla 
penso che  nessuno dovrebbe aspettare per troppo tempo, chi dimostra di non volerci accanto, quanto meno sarebbe bene giocare a carte scoperte :
1) non mi vuoi accanto a te, ci soffro ma ne prendo atto
2) distacchiamoci per un po' di tempo 
3) ognuno di noi valuterà se chiudere o meno la relazione 
né più ne meno


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so Danny, credo *che la moglie di Robert abbia ben presente che lui la ama*, anche troppo secondo i suoi desideri attuali e questo, a mio avviso, la rende sicura di se, di poter chiedere e pretendere altro per se ...tanto sa che lui, per come reagisce ora soffrirà ma resterà ad aspettarla
> penso che  nessuno dovrebbe aspettare per troppo tempo, chi dimostra di non volerci accanto, quanto meno sarebbe bene giocare a carte scoperte :
> 1) non mi vuoi accanto a te, ci soffro ma ne prendo atto
> 2) distacchiamoci per un po' di tempo
> ...


Non ne sono così convinto.
Per comprendere se qualcuno ci ama bisogna saper amare, e ho forti dubbi su questo, in questo caso.
Non ho letto niente che sia amore in questo thread.
Molto desiderio, anche narcisismo, e molta immaturità nei sentimenti.
Io sono convinto che la moglie di Robert sappia che carte giocare per non perderlo, ma questo non è amore, è calcolo.
Un pacato ragionamento che escluda la passione... lo vedo come un'ammissione di esclusione dei sentimenti dal rapporto di coppia.
E anche questo è calcolo.


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Prima di leggere questo ti avrei consigliato di  avere pazienza. Le sue parole rendono chiaro che, al momento, tu sei un  peso per lei, un problema. Lei non ha bisogno di te e tu sei solo un  peso, un problema di cui farebbe volentieri a meno. Poiché tu la ami  vorresti starle vicino e tutto il resto mentre lei desidererebbe solo  che tu sparissi. O meglio: che restassi sullo sfondo. Più precisametne  l'ultima cosa che desidera è passare del tempo con te, ora, in questi  giorni. Non è che ti vuole  morto, naturalmente, e del resto c'è anche  il bambino; più semplicemente sei un ostacolo alla sua ricerca di  novità.
> L'unica cosa è prenderne atto. Cosa difficilissima, poiché la ami.  D'altra parte continuare a tampinarla la porterebbe ad odiarti. Così hai  una sola cosa da fare: darle spazio. Ma in modo completo: lasciarla  andare sia in termini spaziali che temporali: vederla di meno e vivere  da un'altra parte. Le dici chiaramente che le vuoi bene e che proprio  per questo la lasci libera di seguire i suoi desideri. Senza fare la  vittima (ne avresti il diritto ma non è decoroso e per chi è   indifferente, come nel suo caso, le lacrime d'amore sono noiosissime) le  spieghi che ti sta bene che riprendiate le vostre vite in mano. Che  speri lei possa presto cambiare e desiderare di tornare da te ma che sei  pronto ad accettare che tutto sia finito.


E fino a qui per me non fa una grinza, sono perfettamente d'accordo.



tullio ha detto:


> Facilmente  lei dirà che non tutto è finito ma che ha solo bisogno di un po' di  spazio. In realtà le cose stanno proprio così: lei ora NON vuole  chiudere: vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte. Sta a te dire che  chiaramente sei disposto ad accettare ma non sino alla fine del mondo.  Prenda pure il suo tempo ma capisca pure che non puoi rimanere appeso  alle sue scelte per tutta la vita.


Qui sono d'accordo un  po' meno... Lei vuole tenersi tutte le porte aperte, ma tutti i  traditori vogliono tenersi tutte le porte aperte, non sta certo a lui  supportarla in questo senso. Può tranquillamente lasciare socchiusa la  sua porta e non ha assolutamente bisogno di prendere impegni in questo  senso, quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe dirle *chiaramente *che  è disposto ad aspettarla e fino a quando... A fronte di eventuale  esplicita domanda, potrà rispondere "prova a bussare, forse ti avrò  aspettato, forse sarò andato avanti" Perchè mai prendersi l'impegno ora?  Lei vuole fare le sue cose? Si prenda i suoi rischi...  



tullio ha detto:


> Tutto senza astio e con la massima serenità possibile. L'unica  condizione è che lei se ne vada e lasci piccola e casa a te, ovviametne  con l diritto di vedere la figlia ogni volta che vuole. Però non potete  continuare a vivere insieme. A te sta bene, insomma, che lei se ne vada  per un po' di tempo a cercare se stessa.
> Vedi come stai: aspetta un mese per capire come sei messo. Pensa a te e  alla figlia. Non fare domande, non chiedere a lei cosa fa. Capiterà,  chiaramente, che ti chiedea di badare alla piccola per spassarsela. *Accettalo senza giudicarla. *Il  rancore fa male solo a chi lo porta. Pensa solo a te e alla bambina.  goditela con lei il più possibile, pensa al lavoro, riprendi in mano la  tua vita a partire da scelte piccole. Tra un mese, se nulla è cambiato,  senti un legale e comunicale la decisione di separarsi.
> Dovessi scommettere punterei sul fatto che, inmeno di un anno, lei  tornerà da te. La questione sarà se vorrai tu riprenderla. Ma avrai  tempo per pensarci.


E perchè mai dovrebbe astenersi dal giudicarla?
Non è mica la donna delle pulizie che la sua vita privata non mi riguarda, purchè faccia un buon lavoro.
E' una donna che già aveva preso impegni con me e ha messo al mondo una bambina.

Per me è suo* dovere*  giudicare il comportamento di questa persona, perchè sta valutando se  vuole costruire, o continuare a costruire, qualcosa di importante ed è  molto giovane. Sarebbe folle non giudicare il comportamento di qualcuno  che vuoi legare a te e a cui vuoi essere legato per quelli che  probabilmente sarebbero decenni...

Anzi, la separazione potrebbe/dovrebbe essere l'occasione buona per guardare la realtà, togliendosi gli occhiali rosa...

Per il resto, io dall'avvocato, almeno a titolo informativo, per conoscere limiti e modi, ci andrei fin da subito.

E quoto fortemente l'ultima frase di Tullio.


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so Danny, credo che la moglie di Robert abbia ben presente che lui la ama, anche troppo secondo i suoi desideri attuali e questo, a mio avviso, la rende sicura di se, di poter chiedere e pretendere altro per se ...tanto sa che lui, per come reagisce ora soffrirà ma resterà ad aspettarla
> penso che  nessuno dovrebbe aspettare per troppo tempo, chi dimostra di non volerci accanto, quanto meno sarebbe bene giocare a carte scoperte :
> 1) non mi vuoi accanto a te, ci soffro ma ne prendo atto
> 2) distacchiamoci per un po' di tempo
> ...


Qui mi sento di quotare in toto... Niente impegni, posso anche decidere che non voglio continuare...


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ne sono così convinto.
> Per comprendere se qualcuno ci ama bisogna saper amare, e ho forti dubbi su questo, in questo caso.
> Non ho letto niente che sia amore in questo thread.
> Molto desiderio, anche narcisismo, e molta immaturità nei sentimenti.
> ...


Anche secondo me è calcolo, ma proprio per questo credo che parlarle d'amore o cercare di farle capire quanto la ritengo importante, sia sostanzialmente inutile... Chi sta facendo calcoli non ha il cuore aperto a queste cose, IMO.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ne sono così convinto.
> Per comprendere se qualcuno ci ama bisogna saper amare, e ho forti dubbi su questo, in questo caso.
> Non ho letto niente che sia amore in questo thread.
> Molto desiderio, anche narcisismo, e molta immaturità nei sentimenti.
> ...


Credo che l'immaturità sia data dalla giovane età 
non vedo questo narcisismo in lui, semmai in lei, almeno da come ne racconta Robert 


DAnny ma io posso anche provare una passione sfrenata per te (generico) ma se tu di questa passione non sai cosa farci non è che restò lì immobile ad aspettare che forse, si, quando non si sa, deciderai di condividere con me 

la vita va avanti, necessariamente e restare bloccati è una cosa sbagliata


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che l'immaturità sia data dalla giovane età
> non vedo questo narcisismo in lui, semmai in lei, almeno da come ne racconta Robert
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti...
Ma perché regalarle un ragionamento maturo, una libertà (che si è già presa) di scegliere?
L'amore si manifesta anche con la passione, e se vogliamo anche - estremizzando - con un vivace vaffanculo.
Che serve, è educativo, riporta alla realtà, fa comprendere quanto per noi tutto questo sia stato importante e quanto ci teniamo alle scelte e agli impegni intrapresi, fa comprendere che il nostro amore c'era, che è stato calpestato, avvilito, deriso, ma soprattutto usato.
Un vivace vaffanculo, magari accompagnato da un giudizio morale sintetico ("stronza") in certi casi equivalgono alle dichiarazioni d'amore delle coppie appena formate.
Più che altro, fanno comprendere l'importanza di quel che c'è stato.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Ma perché regalarle un ragionamento maturo, una libertà (che si è già presa) di scegliere?
> L'amore si manifesta anche con la passione, e se vogliamo anche - estremizzando - con un vivace vaffanculo.
> Che serve, è educativo, riporta alla realtà, fa comprendere quanto per noi tutto questo sia stato importante e quanto ci teniamo alle scelte e agli impegni intrapresi, fa comprendere che il nostro amore c'era, che è stato calpestato, avvilito, deriso, ma soprattutto usato.
> ...


AAAh ecco, tu saresti ancora più diretto 
allora mettiamoci tutti e due i comportamenti prima un vaffa è uno stronza poi ti chiarisco bene come la penso


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

... che poi, la giovane età non è di per sé una giustificazione.
Qui abbiamo due genitori.
Due persone che hanno preso un impegno importante nei riguardi di una persona che dipende in tutto e per tutto da loro.
Non stiamo parlando solo della fine di un amore, delle necessità narcisistiche di una donna alle prese con una crisi personale, ma della mancata assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti di un figlio, che sembra quasi un ostacolo alla libera affermazione di sé.
Qui manca la maturità nelle scelte, la capacità di portare avanti un impegno preso.
E come la si pretende di imparare?
Per imparare a suonare uno strumento ci vuole un buon maestro, ma anche tanto esercizio e sacrifici.
Ecco: qui manca l'esercizio dell'amore ma soprattutto i sacrifici, manca la volontà di comprendere i bisogni degli altri - e questo è "non amore".
Qualcuno dovrà pure insegnarlo, prima o poi?
E in questo il giudizio del partner può essere un maestro.
Il giudizio - anche solo uno "stronza" - è necessario, obbligatorio, deve precedere qualsiasi conseguenza, qualsiasi scelta, e la libertà non deve essere scontata, ma frutto di una volontà personale che non escluda i sacrifici.
Sapete che in tutta questa storia - al solito - chi ne pagherà le conseguenze sarà soprattutto lui?
Prima di tutto una visita dall'avvocato.
Necessaria, per muoversi nella maniera più corretta.


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi, la giovane età non è di per sé una giustificazione.
> Qui abbiamo due genitori.
> Due persone che hanno preso un impegno importante nei riguardi di una persona che dipende in tutto e per tutto da loro.
> Non stiamo parlando solo della fine di un amore, delle necessità narcisistiche di una donna alle prese con una crisi personale, ma della mancata assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti di un figlio, che sembra quasi un ostacolo alla libera affermazione di sé.
> ...



E questo lo quoto.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Come pensavo vista dall'esterno la mia situazione è peggio di quello che credevo.... giusto stasera ho parlato un pò con lei e mi ha confessato di pensare nell'ultimo periodo ad una vita nuova... *ci sono stato malissimo, sono scoppiato a piangere e lei vedendomi stare male non si è nemmeno degnata di consolarmi...*. sono stufo ma c'è qualcosa che ancora mi tiene attaccato a lei, amore sempre se possa chiamarlo ancora così





Fiammetta ha detto:


> AAAh ecco, *tu saresti ancora più diretto *
> allora mettiamoci tutti e due i comportamenti prima un vaffa è uno stronza poi ti chiarisco bene come la penso


Sì.
Nel calcolo che fa lei, lui è il debole, che c'è, ci sarà sempre.
Il pianto non evoca passione o amore, e credo che a lei risulti incomprensibile.
Si è mai visto un genitore educare un figlio piangendo?
Il pianto ai figli ricorda la perdita di qualcosa, ma può essere indifferentemente anche un capriccio o la sbucciatura di un ginocchio. 
Diventa importante invece quello che viene rimarcato da un rimprovero.
Per molte persone non ancora pienamente - o affettivamente - immature, la cosa non è molto dissimile.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Nel calcolo che fa lei, lui è il debole, che c'è, ci sarà sempre.
> Il pianto non evoca passione o amore, e credo che a lei risulti incomprensibile.
> Si è mai visto un genitore educare un figlio piangendo?
> ...


Concordo il pianto è da evitare, proprio, magari si piange quando si è soli


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> necessito input: definire "persuaso"


Uno che ha accettato di avere una compagna un po' "allegra".

Altro termine dirimente che devi apprendere è paciafiga.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Uno che ha accettato di avere una compagna un po' "allegra".
> 
> Altro termine dirimente che devi apprendere è paciafiga.


si sensei! Mi metto subito al lavoro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si sensei! Mi metto subito al lavoro


Partiamo dal contesto. Ore 5.45 del mattino. Autostrada A4, direzione Milano. Altezza svincoli Grumello/Telgate, Seriate, Bergamo. Pulmino bianco Fiat Ducato Minibus 8 posti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Partiamo dal contesto. Ore 5.45 del mattino. Autostrada A4, direzione Milano. Altezza svincoli Grumello/Telgate, Seriate, Bergamo. Pulmino bianco Fiat Ducato Minibus 8 posti.


continua

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> continua
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Otto cottimisti bergamaschi, sette semiaddormentati, uno guida. Amanti del pane e salame annaffiati di bicchiere di rosso.Dialetto strettissimo. Provenienti dalle valli, si recano a Milano. La commistione fra il grezzo e il patinato. Sarebbero capaci di allestire un ponteggio attorno al Duomo in 4 ore. La giornata inizia presto e finisce verso le 16:30/17. Vado avanti?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Otto cottimisti bergamaschi, sette semiaddormentati, uno guida. Amanti del pane e salame annaffiati di bicchiere di rosso.Dialetto strettissimo. Provenienti dalle valli, si recano a Milano. La commistione fra il grezzo e il patinato. Sarebbero capaci di allestire un ponteggio attorno al Duomo in 4 ore. La giornata inizia presto e finisce verso le 16:30/17. Vado avanti?


di corsa. Il cottimo bergamasco è una delle figure mitologiche del mio Pantheon personale

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tullio (7 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Nel calcolo che fa lei, lui è il debole, che c'è, ci sarà sempre.


Probabilmente il nostro dissenso, Danny, è proprio su questo. Al di là che lei sia o non sia matura, e che lui lo sia o meno (ma da chi è sbalestrato nel caos emotivo possiamo attenderci maturità?), il mio parere è che lei non faccia nessun calcolo. Direi, anzi, che lei stessa è vittima. Non mi pare che ci sia un atteggiamento machiavellico dietro: penso ci sia solo un vuoto che lei sta cercando di riempire. In questo momento, non è felice nel suo matrimonio. Mille motivi, fatto sta che ne soffre, si sente soffocare e chiede aria. Se così, allora, non sta tramando con sottigliezza cardinaliesca, sta solo vivendo una situazione emotiva confusa. Da cui lei stessa non sa come uscire. Noi non sappiamo se lei ne soffra: a naso direi di sì e, proprio per questo, cerca di stornare l'attenzione. A lei una permanenza in questa sua situazione sospesa sta benissimo proprio perché, ora, non sa cosa scegliere e come venirne fuori. Non è subdola, è lei stessa bloccata. Il ruolo di Rob è, considerato che la ama, di aiutarla ad uscire dall'abisso in cui lei si trova e da cui non sa come venir via. Se Rob vuole salvare il matrimonio, e mi sembra sia il suo obiettivo, non ha guerre da vincere nè rivalze da far valere. Qui, se si perde, si perde in due. Penso che lei, entro un po' di tempo, sciolta la sua confuzione emotiva, cercherà di tornare da Rob. E lo farà non perché non sa dove sbattere la testa ma perché avrà rirpeso a calcolare, a "mettere la testa a posto". Ora, capisco che la tentazione sia: aspetto e poi appena torna in ginocchio la mando a quel paese... ma questo, che ci può stare, ci può stare solo se Rob smette si amarla. E non si decide di amare o meno. Non è una questione di calcolo. Se Rob non vuole vincere (in un matrimonio fallito non ci sono vincitore: se va bene, al massimo, ci sono superstiti) ma vuole salvare il matrimonio, ora deve accettare di lasciarle il tempo di chiarire. L'unica decisione che può prendere è porre un limite deciso a questa situazione di limbo in cui si trovano entrambi, e tornare ad essere un soggetto. Un soggetto che accetta di soffrire per amore ma che, proprio per salvare il matrimonio, ha bisogno di chiarire la situazione. Chiarire significa stabilire, porre limiti, inserire gli eventi in un quadro. Impedire che fluiscano in modo irrelato (irrelato per entrambi). D'altra parte è ingenuo immaginare che tutto possa esser risolto con un ultimatum "o dentro o fuori". Per le sue difficoltà, lei ha bisogno di tempo. 
Quanto al giudicare, all'esprimere giudizi, non è che sia vietato. Solo che è inutile, anzi, controproducente in questo contesto. Dirle chiaramente quello che si pensa del suo comportamento (un pensiero che viene spontaneo, concordo) può dare soddisfazione e farci vincere una lite. Può farla scappare con la coda tra le gambe e permetterci di gonfiare il petto, avendo salvato dignità e onore. Ma Rob non vuole questo, vuole una moglie. E, almeno per adesso, è disposto a perdonarla. Del resto sono convinto che questa donna (che è un essere umano e non il diavolo) sensi di colpa li provi, e belli grossi. Solo che non sa come affrontarli.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Probabilmente il nostro dissenso, Danny, è proprio su questo. Al di là che lei sia o non sia matura, e che lui lo sia o meno (ma da chi è sbalestrato nel caos emotivo possiamo attenderci maturità?), il mio parere è che lei non faccia nessun calcolo. Direi, anzi, che lei stessa è vittima. Non mi pare che ci sia un atteggiamento machiavellico dietro: penso ci sia solo un vuoto che lei sta cercando di riempire. In questo momento, non è felice nel suo matrimonio. Mille motivi, fatto sta che ne soffre, si sente soffocare e chiede aria. Se così, allora, non sta tramando con sottigliezza cardinaliesca, sta solo vivendo una situazione emotiva confusa. Da cui lei stessa non sa come uscire. Noi non sappiamo se lei ne soffra: a naso direi di sì e, proprio per questo, cerca di stornare l'attenzione. A lei una permanenza in questa sua situazione sospesa sta benissimo proprio perché, ora, non sa cosa scegliere e come venirne fuori. Non è subdola, è lei stessa bloccata. Il ruolo di Rob è, considerato che la ama, di aiutarla ad uscire dall'abisso in cui lei si trova e da cui non sa come venir via. Se Rob vuole salvare il matrimonio, e mi sembra sia il suo obiettivo, non ha guerre da vincere nè rivalze da far valere. Qui, se si perde, si perde in due. Penso che lei, entro un po' di tempo, sciolta la sua confuzione emotiva, cercherà di tornare da Rob. E lo farà non perché non sa dove sbattere la testa ma perché avrà rirpeso a calcolare, a "mettere la testa a posto". Ora, capisco che la tentazione sia: aspetto e poi appena torna in ginocchio la mando a quel paese... ma questo, che ci può stare, ci può stare solo se Rob smette si amarla. E non si decide di amare o meno. Non è una questione di calcolo. Se Rob non vuole vincere (in un matrimonio fallito non ci sono vincitore: se va bene, al massimo, ci sono superstiti) ma vuole salvare il matrimonio, ora deve accettare di lasciarle il tempo di chiarire. L'unica decisione che può prendere è porre un limite deciso a questa situazione di limbo in cui si trovano entrambi, e tornare ad essere un soggetto. Un soggetto che accetta di soffrire per amore ma che, proprio per salvare il matrimonio, ha bisogno di chiarire la situazione. Chiarire significa stabilire, porre limiti, inserire gli eventi in un quadro. Impedire che fluiscano in modo irrelato (irrelato per entrambi). D'altra parte è ingenuo immaginare che tutto possa esser risolto con un ultimatum "o dentro o fuori". Per le sue difficoltà, lei ha bisogno di tempo.
> Quanto al giudicare, all'esprimere giudizi, non è che sia vietato. Solo che è inutile, anzi, controproducente in questo contesto. Dirle chiaramente quello che si pensa del suo comportamento (un pensiero che viene spontaneo, concordo) può dare soddisfazione e farci vincere una lite. Può farla scappare con la coda tra le gambe e permetterci di gonfiare il petto, avendo salvato dignità e onore. Ma Rob non vuole questo, vuole una moglie. E, almeno per adesso, è disposto a perdonarla. Del resto sono convinto che questa donna (che è un essere umano e non il diavolo) sensi di colpa li provi, e belli grossi. Solo che non sa come affrontarli.


La mia valutazione non può prescindere dalla mia storia. Inizialmente, alla scoperta del tradimento, anch'io ragionavo più o meno come te. Credo che mia moglie abbia interpretato come non amore questo mio atteggiamento che potremmo chiamare comprensivo e da questo ha prodotto uns serie di giustificazioni che le hanno permesso di proseguire di nascosto lenendo i sensi di colpa iniziali. Le cose si sono sbloccate quando ho iniziato a valutare in maniera pesantemente negativa il suo comportamento e a rendere palesi le conseguenze che ne sarebbero derivate. È l'unico modo per far comprendere - quando le spiegazioni sono inefficaci - l'importanza che una persona - ma anche certi impegni e perché no, i valori che ne hanno determinato l'assunzione - ha per noi. Noi tutti siamo abituati a rimproveri e punizioni, fin da bambini. Fanno parte di un linguaggio per comprendere i limiti e le conseguenze delle azioni nelle interazioni con le altre persone. In pratica, la comprensione per una "cattiva azione" ridefinisce anche la cattiva azione, che viene privata gradualmente dell'aggettivo "cattiva" per diventare solo un'azione come un'altra.  Dopodiché, a mente fredda, si può ragionare insieme sul perché di certi accadimenti. Ma è uno step successivo e parecchio impegnativo, che richiede una necessaria serenità di dialogo che inizialmente non può esserci.


----------



## robert92 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Rieccomi scusate per l'assenza ma sono stato un pò impegnato in questi giorni.
Vi aggiorno la situazione.... passiamo delle giornate insieme giovedi e venerdi, giornate perfette.... mi sembrava di essere tornato a tempo fa, siamo stati entrambi bene e ci siamo dedicati esclusivamente a noi. Sabato sera invece decidiamo di uscire con la solita compagnia e c'è anche il suo "amico"... la serata va bene fino a quando decidiamo di salire in casa; noto, mentre eravamo seduti tutti sul divano, che si muovevano delle mani sotto la coperta vicino alla mia compagna... aspetto che se ne vadano tutti a casa e chiedo spiegazioni; mi dice che non è successo nulla, che ho visto male ecc ecc; andiamo a letto e noto che si scrivono, così le chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono. Mi dice che non vuole che non ho niente da temere e che si sono solo dati la buonanotte. Le prendo di forza il telefono e trovo i seguenti messaggi:
Amico: " stasera ti avrei baciato"
Compagna: "anche io"
Amico: " e allora perchè hai tolto la mano quando ti toccavo la gamba?"
Compagna: "perchè c'era (io) di fianco non era il caso"
Amico: "si hai ragione, va bè ci sarà occasione la prossima volta se verremo li a dormire"...... non continuo, vi lascio all'immaginazione
La mia compagna continua con la solfa dello scherzo, del fatto che voleva vedere la reazione, voleva capire e altre cagate
Io sono arrivato al punto in cui credo sia meglio lasciarla andare via questa persona; non è in pace con se stessa e non mi merito tutta questa sofferenza, non mi va più di investirci, ho già avuto tutte le risposte che mi servivano e da domani starò dai miei per un pò. Ho deciso di chiuderla qui perchè questo per me non vuol dire amare, il cercare conferme in rapporti inutili e distruttivi fregandosene della realtà.... non è capace di amare se stessa e specialmente me, indipendentemente da quello che mi dice. I fatti parlono e da oggi sono un uomo nuovo.


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2016)

Robert ti auguro davvero di stare meglio.
Hai descritto una situazione surreale,la tua compagna ha il cervello in pappa .
Ma perché hai permesso che l'amico si mettesse addirittura sotto le coperte in casa vostra?


----------



## Carola (9 Ottobre 2016)

Ma scusa divano coperte ...ma ci prendi in giro o è una storia reale o avete in realtà 15 anni?
Fammi capire


----------



## spleen (9 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Rieccomi scusate per l'assenza ma sono stato un pò impegnato in questi giorni.
> Vi aggiorno la situazione.... passiamo delle giornate insieme giovedi e venerdi, giornate perfette.... mi sembrava di essere tornato a tempo fa, siamo stati entrambi bene e ci siamo dedicati esclusivamente a noi. Sabato sera invece decidiamo di uscire con la solita compagnia e c'è anche il suo "amico"... la serata va bene fino a quando decidiamo di salire in casa; noto, mentre eravamo seduti tutti sul divano, che si muovevano delle mani sotto la coperta vicino alla mia compagna... aspetto che se ne vadano tutti a casa e chiedo spiegazioni; mi dice che non è successo nulla, che ho visto male ecc ecc; andiamo a letto e noto che si scrivono, così le chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono. Mi dice che non vuole che non ho niente da temere e che si sono solo dati la buonanotte. Le prendo di forza il telefono e trovo i seguenti messaggi:
> Amico: " stasera ti avrei baciato"
> Compagna: "anche io"
> ...


La diga è già crollata da un pezzo Robert, il tuo prenderne atto con coraggio è secondo me un atto dovuto, primariamente a te stesso.
Ti auguro davvero che da oggi per te si aprano nuovi orizzonti e nuove possibilità, hai una cosa dalla tua, una ricchezza inestimabile: sei giovane.
Coraggio!


----------



## Tradito? (9 Ottobre 2016)

Li hai colti le mani nel sacco


----------



## Ross (10 Ottobre 2016)

Robert, se ne hai la forza scappa via lontano.

C'è un limite a tutto e la tua donna lo ha passato da un pezzo, comportandosi come una scolaretta infoiata.


----------



## ilnikko (10 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Io sono arrivato al punto in cui credo sia meglio lasciarla andare via questa persona;* non è in pace con se stessa e non mi merito tutta questa sofferenza, non mi va più di investirci, ho già avuto tutte le risposte che mi servivano e da domani starò dai miei per un pò. Ho deciso di chiuderla qui perchè questo per me non vuol dire amare, il cercare conferme in rapporti inutili e distruttivi fregandosene della realtà.... non è capace di amare se stessa e specialmente me, indipendentemente da quello che mi dice. I fatti parlono e da oggi sono un uomo nuovo*.


Perfetto ! sagge parole.


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

robert92 ha detto:


> Rieccomi scusate per l'assenza ma sono stato un pò impegnato in questi giorni.
> Vi aggiorno la situazione.... passiamo delle giornate insieme giovedi e venerdi, giornate perfette.... mi sembrava di essere tornato a tempo fa, siamo stati entrambi bene e ci siamo dedicati esclusivamente a noi. Sabato sera invece decidiamo di uscire con la solita compagnia e c'è anche il suo "amico"... la serata va bene fino a quando decidiamo di salire in casa; noto, mentre eravamo seduti tutti sul divano, che si muovevano delle mani sotto la coperta vicino alla mia compagna... aspetto che se ne vadano tutti a casa e chiedo spiegazioni; mi dice che non è successo nulla, che ho visto male ecc ecc; andiamo a letto e noto che si scrivono, così le chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono. Mi dice che non vuole che non ho niente da temere e che si sono solo dati la buonanotte. Le prendo di forza il telefono e trovo i seguenti messaggi:
> Amico: " stasera ti avrei baciato"
> Compagna: "anche io"
> ...


E tu continui a frequentare questa terza persona...soprattutto a portarlo in casa tua e lasciare che la tua fidanzata ci stia sul divano con una copertina?

Ma cosa sei? Pazzo, masochista o cosa?
Propendo per la cosa...

Fuggiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

:unhappy:





Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusa divano coperte ...ma ci prendi in giro o è una storia reale o avete in realtà 15 anni?
> Fammi capire





Eliade ha detto:


> E tu continui a frequentare questa terza persona...soprattutto a portarlo in casa tua e lasciare che la tua fidanzata ci stia sul divano con una copertina?
> 
> Ma cosa sei? Pazzo, masochista o cosa?
> Propendo per la cosa...
> ...


:unhappy:


----------



## robert92 (9 Maggio 2017)

Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima. 
Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


non lo ha mai dimenticato. Cosa fare lo devi decidere tu. Ti sta bene stare con una persona innamorata di un altr? Perché è evidente che,dalle sue confessioni, il suo cuore è altrove.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


 Mi sembra evidente che lei pensi ancora all'altro 
Sta a te valutare se vuoi restare con lei o no


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


Mi sembra sia arrivato il momento di non perdere più tempo e lasciarla vivere da sola le sue "fantasie" con l'ex.
Vuole lui non te.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Beata gioventù, lascia stare " la signor....ina" ha bisogno di fare esperienza con chi lo fa meglio..... purtroppo per te. Hai 25 anni ma va dove ti porta il c....zo.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


AUTOLESIONISMO,ecco,la definizione giusta è "Autolesionismo".
Tu ti fai del male sapendo di fartene.
Non poteva dirti che non lo fai nel modo giusto e ragguagliarti sulle sue specifiche?
Era necessario dirti proprio che l'altro è un leone a letto e tu un'ameba?
Ma un vattene a fare in culo bello grasso,non glielo vuoi donare?


----------



## insane (9 Maggio 2017)

Sei giovane, non sposato, e hai una vicino che pensa ad un altro. Che ci fai ancora con lei? Goditi la vita


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> AUTOLESIONISMO,ecco,la definizione giusta è "Autolesionismo".
> Tu ti fai del male sapendo di fartene.
> Non poteva dirti che non lo fai nel modo giusto e ragguagliarti sulle sue specifiche?
> Era necessario dirti proprio che l'altro è un leone a letto e tu un'ameba?
> Ma un vattene a fare in culo bello grasso,non glielo vuoi donare?


Prima del dono una bella ravanata, nello stesso, ci sta, come bonus di buonuscita.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prima del dono una bella ravanata, nello stesso, ci sta, come bonus di buonuscita.


Rischioso!!
Vi è il concreto pericolo che lo informi che l'altro è diplomato in sodomizzazione celestiale....


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa penso di fare? *ci sono giorni* in cui prenderei e *la sbatterei fuori di casa*;
> 
> Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lei dopo il tradimento si voglia sentire in qualche modo più *libera*


Direi di aiutarla a essere più libera, senza stare a rifletterci troppo.
Fa che sia uno di quei giorni.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Rischioso!!
> Vi è il concreto pericolo che lo informi che l'altro è diplomato in sodomizzazione celestiale....


Pure? Allora il ns riccardino ha bisogno di una bella signora che lo istruisca perbene. C'è nessunA?


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure? Allora il ns riccardino ha bisogno di una bella signora che lo istruisca perbene. C'è nessunA?


Riccardino?
A voglia,se si affida alle esperienze acquisite,qui dentro,ha da sbizzarrirsi...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Riccardino?
> A voglia,se si affida alle esperienze acquisite,qui dentro,ha da sbizzarrirsi...


scusa robertino


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Riccardino?
> A voglia,se si affida alle esperienze acquisite,qui dentro,ha da sbizzarrirsi...



Solo per la teoria


----------



## Mat78 (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


Ma sei serio? Ho letto tutta la tua storia ed avevo i brividi. Ragazzo mio tira fuori le palle e dagli un calcio nel culo. Cosa aspetti ancora? Sarà difficile e doloroso ma tornerai ad essere felice con una donna nuova che ti ama. Tu per lei vali meno di zero, lo zerbino che hai davanti la tua porta d'ingresso ha più valore ai suoi occhi che tu. Hai perso fin troppo tempo, ora basta. Fai un favore a te stesso e a tuo figlio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Solo per la teoria


le donne sono chiacchierone di natura.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le donne sono chiacchierone di natura.


non tutte


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> non tutte


ovvio, non ti fidare dell'acqua cheta! Lei riserva sorprese, parla poco e fa tanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio, non ti fidare dell'acqua cheta! Lei riserva sorprese, parla poco e fa tanto.


acqua cheta appantana e fete........


----------



## nina (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


Scusa la franchezza, ma è veramente uno schifo di persona, lei.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Riaggiorno la situazione visto che è un pò che non scrivo. Siamo ancora insieme (si lo so mi prenderò del deficente ma il sentimento che provo verso di lei è prevalso) e sono felice se non fosse per una serie di cose che mi ha confessato in un momento di esternazione che ha avuto qualche giorno fa. Abbiamo ripreso in mano il discorso del tradimento avvenuto ormai quasi un anno fa ed eravamo entrambi più tranquilli nel parlarne nonostante fosse diventato un tabù.... insomma ci avevamo messo una pietra sopra o quasi. Premetto che la sua libido è molto più bassa da allora e questo mi pesa molto.... affrontiamo il discorso e le chiedo apertamente per quale motivo non si senta di lasciarsi andare con me e non voglia fare più certe pratiche (cunningulus ad esempio). Mi risponde che ha ancora dei pensieri verso il suo ex amante e siccome a sua detta le praticava sesso orale molto bene non riesce più a farselo fare da me e non riesce a lasciarsi andare; mi dice che è anche colpa del fatto che i rapporti tra loro due non sono stati solo tre, come mi aveva detto l'anno prima, ma molti e per più volte al giorno per circa un mese; mi spiega che non riesce a prendere più l'iniziativa, ha poca voglia e farlo con me non è nelle sue priorità come prima.
> Sono distrutto di nuovo, punto e a capo; dopo aver sentito queste cose non ho più nemmeno voglia di farlo con lei. Ha senso a questo punto andare avanti? Non sentendosi più desiderati e attratti dall'altro? Non sò più dove sbattere la testa.....


A me pare che lei ti abbia detto che il rapporto con l'altro interferisce con quello con te, mentre non è avvenuto il contrario.
Prendi atto e decidi cosa vuoi.


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> cosa penso di fare? ci sono giorni in cui prenderei e la sbatterei fuori di casa; altri in cui mi sento di amarla fortemente e che tutto sommato le cose stanno andando meglio...... lei purtroppo agisce e parla senza pensare ed è anche questo il motivo che la portata a tradirmi. Io ad ora semplicemente non vedo più amore da parte sua, sembra che le dia fastidio il contatto fisico, il dialogo con me, il fatto che io voglia sempre fare l'amore con lei, che io voglia stare con lei; mi dice che ha bisogno dei suoi spazi ma non ha voglia di ritagliarsi dei momenti o delle uscite con me da soli. A volte penso di volermi rifare una vita ma abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e conviviamo da quasi un anno.... come posso andare avanti a stare male in questo modo, a farmi prendere in giro e vedere che non c'è nessun segno di ripresa da parte sua?
> 
> Si hai ragione questa è la verità. Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lei dopo il tradimento si voglia sentire in qualche modo più libera, vuole spesso uscire per conto suo, stare da sola, mi dice che non le devo stare addosso e che non la devo opprimere. Vorrei liberarmi di tutto questo peso ma non ce la faccio io la amo ancora e vorrei capire se è tutta questione di tempo o semplicemente lei non ha il coraggio di dirmi che non è più innamorata e che vuole ritornare a essere libera


Avete un figlio?
Allora cambia tutto.....certo n'a bella zocc@la...Scusa eh!
Che dirti....Continuando avrai davanti anni di litigi,insicurezze,dubbi; lasciandola,tutti i problemi legati al materiale più la distanza dal bambino. È difficile.....tu sei sicuro di amarla ancora?


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, come voi anche io sono qui perchè ho scoperto, purtroppo, il tradimento dopo più di 3 anni di fidanzamento.
> Cerco di essere breve e conciso; scopro in un periodo di crisi tra noi due leggendo le sue conversazioni di whatsapp che mi ha tradito con questo "caio" (chiamiamolo così per semplificare). C'è' stato da prima un bacio e poi 3 rapporti sessuali avvenuti in occasioni e luoghi diversi, tra cui uno a casa mia. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa e dal dolore mi dice di amarmi ancora, che lo ha fatto solo perchè le cose tra me e lei non andavano bene e che sentiva delle mancanze; decido quindi di perdonarla e rimaniamo insieme nonostante io stessi molto male e tutt'ora non l'ho ancora passato del tutto.... per un breve priodo si vede e si sente ancora con caio fino a che quest'ultimo decide di prende e sparire non facendosi più sentire. Premetto che l'interesse della mia ragazza nei suoi confronti è sempre stato più alto rispetto a quello di caio, il quale lo ha fatto solamente per pura attrazione e perchè la mia ragazza ci sa fare. Dopo che caio sparisce le cose tra me e lei riniziano a stabilirsi, facciamo l'amore più spesso (riesco a farla venire quasi tutte le volte ora) e litighiamo sempre meno se non per cavolate. Dopo un paio di mesi dal fattaccio subentra questo suo vecchio amico che da subito dimostra un certo "interesse" nei suoi confronti. Iniziano a sentirsi spesso e a vedersi da soli e noto da entrambi che ci sono comportamenti un pò ambigui; diciamo che questo fa un pò il provolone e a lei piace farsi desiderare..... mi sono sforzato nel darle fiducia ma dopo qualche giorno non ce l 'ho fatta e le ho riaperto whatsapp. Ho trovato messaggi che dicevano che se non fosse stato per l'amiciza che prova per lui si sarebbero baciati, che se la macchina fosse stata più grande magari sarebbe successo qualcosa, inviti a casa da parte della mia ragazza per "vedere un film" e farsi le coccole ecc ecc; chiedo a questo punto spiegazioni e lei mi assicura che c'è solo un rapporto di amiciza forte e che quelle cose le ha scritte per scherzare e che voleva vedere come si comportava. Ho riperso di nuovo la fiducia in lei, lei continua dirmi che non è mai successo niente, che si trova molto bene come amico, che sente ogni tanto il desiderio di farsi desiderare e che lo aiuta un pò a distrarsi e a non pensare al famoso "caio", di cui evidentemente ancora ha dei pensieri. "Tizio" (il nuovo amico) in questo momento ha capito di non poter più fare il pirla ma vivo con un forte dubbio.... tutto questa nuova amicizia non è una scusa per rifarmela di nuovo? se è successo una volta perchè non due?
> Io non mi fido di lui manco meno di lei visto cosa mi ha fatto 3 mesi fa circa..... lui è oppressivo le scrive tutto il giorno la chiama di continuo anche quando siamo solo io e lei; è solo amicizia o *devo preoccuparmi*?
> Lascio a voi i commenti


Sì.


----------



## delfino curioso (14 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì.


Lapidario........


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Maggio 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Rieccomi scusate per l'assenza ma sono stato un pò impegnato in questi giorni.
> Vi aggiorno la situazione.... passiamo delle giornate insieme giovedi e venerdi, giornate perfette.... mi sembrava di essere tornato a tempo fa, siamo stati entrambi bene e ci siamo dedicati esclusivamente a noi. Sabato sera invece decidiamo di uscire con la solita compagnia e c'è anche il suo "amico"... la serata va bene fino a quando decidiamo di salire in casa; noto, mentre eravamo seduti tutti sul divano, che si muovevano delle mani sotto la coperta vicino alla mia compagna... aspetto che se ne vadano tutti a casa e chiedo spiegazioni; mi dice che non è successo nulla, che ho visto male ecc ecc; andiamo a letto e noto che si scrivono, così le chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono. Mi dice che non vuole che non ho niente da temere e che si sono solo dati la buonanotte. Le prendo di forza il telefono e trovo i seguenti messaggi:
> Amico: " stasera ti avrei baciato"
> Compagna: "anche io"
> ...


Fuggi a gambe levate, ma prima pensa a chi si occuperà di tua figlia. Ci sono nonni disponibili? (meglio i tuoi). Da come la descrivi, la madre non è affidabile. Sei padre, comportati come tale: la tua prima responsabilità è verso tua figlia.


----------



## Outdider (4 Giugno 2017)

A tutt'oggi com'è la relazione tra voi? L'hai lasciata o stai ancora con lei da separati in casa per via del bambino? Comunque si vedeva da quello che scrivevi che lei non voleva più stare con te.


----------



## robert92 (7 Giugno 2017)

Siamo ancora insieme ma sono confuso, la sto iniziando a vedere con occhi diversi.... sono stato davvero male nel periodo del tradimento e non mi è mai stata vicina; ho fatto mesi con crisi d'ansia, piangevo come un bambino senza motivo al solo pensiero. Adesso ora che ha lei dei piccoli problemi di salute cerco di starle vicino, nonostante io sia spesso via per lavoro, e mi sento dire che non la aiuto che penso solo a s****e ecc ecc. Va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi mentre io sono a lavoro, torno a casa stanco, mi addormento e siccome non le rispondo viene a casa mi molla il bambino e riesce di nuovo a farsi gli affari suoi; mi sento denigrato come persona, mi fa sentire inadatto, inutile e mi manca pure di rispetto. Il rapporto era quanto meno equilibrato fino a che non ho trovato a lavoro 1 mese e mezzo fa.... non posso dire che andasse da dio perchè sono sempre troppo attivo sessualmente mentre a lei bisogna chiedergliela in ginocchio manco fosse la madonna. Non riesco ad accettare che la mia vita deve cambiare, sò che così non va bene.... ho paura di lei su quello che possa fare se decido di separarmi da lei.


----------



## Mat78 (8 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Siamo ancora insieme ma sono confuso, la sto iniziando a vedere con occhi diversi.... sono stato davvero male nel periodo del tradimento e non mi è mai stata vicina; ho fatto mesi con crisi d'ansia, piangevo come un bambino senza motivo al solo pensiero. Adesso ora che ha lei dei piccoli problemi di salute cerco di starle vicino, nonostante io sia spesso via per lavoro, e mi sento dire che non la aiuto che penso solo a s****e ecc ecc. Va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi mentre io sono a lavoro, torno a casa stanco, mi addormento e siccome non le rispondo viene a casa mi molla il bambino e riesce di nuovo a farsi gli affari suoi; mi sento denigrato come persona, mi fa sentire inadatto, inutile e mi manca pure di rispetto. Il rapporto era quanto meno equilibrato fino a che non ho trovato a lavoro 1 mese e mezzo fa.... non posso dire che andasse da dio perchè sono sempre troppo attivo sessualmente mentre a lei bisogna chiedergliela in ginocchio manco fosse la madonna. Non riesco ad accettare che la mia vita deve cambiare, sò che così non va bene.... ho paura di lei su quello che possa fare se decido di separarmi da lei.


Robert questa non è vita.


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Siamo ancora insieme ma sono confuso, la sto iniziando a vedere con occhi diversi.... sono stato davvero male nel periodo del tradimento e non mi è mai stata vicina; ho fatto mesi con crisi d'ansia, piangevo come un bambino senza motivo al solo pensiero. Adesso ora che ha lei dei piccoli problemi di salute cerco di starle vicino, nonostante io sia spesso via per lavoro, e mi sento dire che non la aiuto che penso solo a s****e ecc ecc. Va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi mentre io sono a lavoro, torno a casa stanco, mi addormento e siccome non le rispondo viene a casa mi molla il bambino e riesce di nuovo a farsi gli affari suoi; mi sento denigrato come persona, mi fa sentire inadatto, inutile e mi manca pure di rispetto. Il rapporto era quanto meno equilibrato fino a che non ho trovato a lavoro 1 mese e mezzo fa.... non posso dire che andasse da dio perchè sono sempre troppo attivo sessualmente mentre a lei bisogna chiedergliela in ginocchio manco fosse la madonna. Non riesco ad accettare che la mia vita deve cambiare, sò che così non va bene.... ho paura di lei su quello che possa fare se decido di separarmi da lei.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Concordo con Mat. Pensavo che dopo tutto il male che ti ha fatto ti fossi liberato di lei. Cosa ti spinge a rimanere ancora accanto a lei? Continua ad uscire con Tizio?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Siamo ancora insieme ma sono confuso, la sto iniziando a vedere con occhi diversi.... sono stato davvero male nel periodo del tradimento e non mi è mai stata vicina; ho fatto mesi con crisi d'ansia, piangevo come un bambino senza motivo al solo pensiero. Adesso ora che ha lei dei piccoli problemi di salute cerco di starle vicino, nonostante io sia spesso via per lavoro, e mi sento dire che non la aiuto che penso solo a s****e ecc ecc. Va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi mentre io sono a lavoro, torno a casa stanco, mi addormento e siccome non le rispondo viene a casa mi molla il bambino e riesce di nuovo a farsi gli affari suoi; mi sento denigrato come persona, mi fa sentire inadatto, inutile e mi manca pure di rispetto. Il rapporto era quanto meno equilibrato fino a che non ho trovato a lavoro 1 mese e mezzo fa.... non posso dire che andasse da dio perchè sono sempre troppo attivo sessualmente mentre a lei bisogna chiedergliela in ginocchio manco fosse la madonna. Non riesco ad accettare che la mia vita deve cambiare, sò che così non va bene.... ho paura di lei su quello che possa fare se decido di separarmi da lei.


L'essere "umano" ha un limite alla "sopportazione" e quando arriva e capisci che ti stai facendo del male molli tutto senza rimpianti, tu non lo hai ancora raggiunto????
spero per te e tua figlia che arrivi quanto prima e ti butti tutta questa merda alle spalle.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Siamo ancora insieme ma sono confuso, la sto iniziando a vedere con occhi diversi.... sono stato davvero male nel periodo del tradimento e non mi è mai stata vicina; ho fatto mesi con crisi d'ansia, piangevo come un bambino senza motivo al solo pensiero. Adesso ora che ha lei dei piccoli problemi di salute cerco di starle vicino, nonostante io sia spesso via per lavoro, e mi sento dire che non la aiuto che penso solo a s****e ecc ecc. Va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi mentre io sono a lavoro, torno a casa stanco, mi addormento e siccome non le rispondo viene a casa mi molla il bambino e riesce di nuovo a farsi gli affari suoi; mi sento denigrato come persona, mi fa sentire inadatto, inutile e mi manca pure di rispetto. Il rapporto era quanto meno equilibrato fino a che non ho trovato a lavoro 1 mese e mezzo fa.... non posso dire che andasse da dio perchè sono sempre troppo attivo sessualmente mentre a lei bisogna chiedergliela in ginocchio manco fosse la madonna. Non riesco ad accettare che la mia vita deve cambiare, sò che così non va bene.... ho paura di lei su quello che possa fare se decido di separarmi da lei.



Buon pomeriggio Robert, mettila così ti godi tua figlia senza nessuna presenza ingombrante. Vuole farsi gli affari suoi? Libera di farseli, se a te sta bene naturalmente. Esci anche tu, quando puoi, con i tuoi amici. Rimango sempre della mia idea a lei son servi se non per tenere la bambina quando lei è impegnata in altro. Goditi tua figlia ora....


----------



## robert92 (20 Giugno 2017)

Cosa mi tiene ancora insieme a lei? Troppe cose.... mio figlio in primo piano senza dubbio, il lavoro, la casa..... la amo ancora e mi fa impazzire come il primo giorno; vorrei solo cercare di capirla. Mi dice che è sempre stanca e ha mille pensieri e quando le dico di parlarmene mi dice solo che è colpa del lavoro e che io non c'entro nulla.
L'altro giorno si è fatto male mio figlio e siccome ero a lavoro senza telefono, perchè era a riparare, ha pensato bene di chiamare la sua vecchia "fiamma" e di farsi accompagnare da lui.... per lei è tutto normale, io sono uscito di senno oltre per il fatto che non mi ha degnato di una chiamata sul posto di lavoro per avvisarmi. Sono sincero voglio arrivare fino in fondo perchè dentro di me sò che c'è ancora qualcosa e non me lo dice.... vorrei che venisse a confessarmi che ancora pensa a lui e che sperava che le cose migliorassero tra noi. Solo allora mi potrò mettere l'anima in pace e riprendere la mia vita in mano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Cosa mi tiene ancora insieme a lei? Troppe cose.... mio figlio in primo piano senza dubbio, il lavoro, la casa..... la amo ancora e mi fa impazzire come il primo giorno; vorrei solo cercare di capirla. Mi dice che è sempre stanca e ha mille pensieri e quando le dico di parlarmene mi dice solo che è colpa del lavoro e che io non c'entro nulla.
> L'altro giorno si è fatto male mio figlio e siccome ero a lavoro senza telefono, perchè era a riparare, ha pensato bene di *chiamare la sua vecchia "fiamma*" e di farsi accompagnare da lui.... per lei è tutto normale, io sono uscito di senno oltre per il fatto che non mi ha degnato di una chiamata sul posto di lavoro per avvisarmi. Sono sincero voglio arrivare fino in fondo perchè dentro di me sò che c'è ancora qualcosa e non me lo dice.... vorrei che venisse a confessarmi che ancora pensa a lui e che sperava che le cose migliorassero tra noi. Solo allora mi potrò mettere l'anima in pace e riprendere la mia vita in mano


----------



## Outdider (20 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Cosa mi tiene ancora insieme a lei? Troppe cose.... mio figlio in primo piano senza dubbio, il lavoro, la casa..... la amo ancora e mi fa impazzire come il primo giorno; vorrei solo cercare di capirla. Mi dice che è sempre stanca e ha mille pensieri e quando le dico di parlarmene mi dice solo che è colpa del lavoro e che io non c'entro nulla.
> L'altro giorno si è fatto male mio figlio e siccome ero a lavoro senza telefono, perchè era a riparare, ha pensato bene di chiamare la sua vecchia "fiamma" e di farsi accompagnare da lui.... per lei è tutto normale, io sono uscito di senno oltre per il fatto che non mi ha degnato di una chiamata sul posto di lavoro per avvisarmi. Sono sincero voglio arrivare fino in fondo perchè dentro di me sò che c'è ancora qualcosa e non me lo dice.... vorrei che venisse a confessarmi che ancora pensa a lui e che sperava che le cose migliorassero tra noi. Solo allora mi potrò mettere l'anima in pace e riprendere la mia vita in mano



Buongiorno Robert, brutta storia....se t'aspetti che lei confessi campa cavallo.... . Ma comunque questo chi sarebbe? Il famoso Tizio o il famoso Caio? O Caio è quello con cui faceva o fa la civetta?


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno Robert, brutta storia....se t'aspetti che lei confessi campa cavallo.... . Ma comunque questo chi sarebbe? Il famoso Tizio o il famoso Caio? O Caio è quello con cui faceva o fa la civetta?


Il lupo perde il pelo. ..


----------



## Mat78 (20 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Cosa mi tiene ancora insieme a lei? Troppe cose.... mio figlio in primo piano senza dubbio, il lavoro, la casa..... la amo ancora e mi fa impazzire come il primo giorno; vorrei solo cercare di capirla. Mi dice che è sempre stanca e ha mille pensieri e quando le dico di parlarmene mi dice solo che è colpa del lavoro e che io non c'entro nulla.
> L'altro giorno si è fatto male mio figlio e siccome ero a lavoro senza telefono, perchè era a riparare, ha pensato bene di chiamare la sua vecchia "fiamma" e di farsi accompagnare da lui.... per lei è tutto normale, io sono uscito di senno oltre per il fatto che non mi ha degnato di una chiamata sul posto di lavoro per avvisarmi. Sono sincero voglio arrivare fino in fondo perchè dentro di me sò che c'è ancora qualcosa e non me lo dice.... vorrei che venisse a confessarmi che ancora pensa a lui e che sperava che le cose migliorassero tra noi. Solo allora mi potrò mettere l'anima in pace e riprendere la mia vita in mano


Cioè ha chimano il suo ex per portare tuo figlio al pronto soccorso e tu speri ancora in qualcosa con lei?


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Cosa mi tiene ancora insieme a lei? Troppe cose.... mio figlio in primo piano senza dubbio, il lavoro, la casa..... la amo ancora e mi fa impazzire come il primo giorno; vorrei solo cercare di capirla. Mi dice che è sempre stanca e ha mille pensieri e quando le dico di parlarmene mi dice solo che è colpa del lavoro e che io non c'entro nulla.
> L'altro giorno si è fatto male mio figlio e siccome ero a lavoro senza telefono, perchè era a riparare, ha pensato bene di chiamare la sua vecchia "fiamma" e di farsi accompagnare da lui.... per lei è tutto normale, io sono uscito di senno oltre per il fatto che non mi ha degnato di una chiamata sul posto di lavoro per avvisarmi. Sono sincero voglio arrivare fino in fondo perchè dentro di me sò che c'è ancora qualcosa e non me lo dice.... vorrei che venisse a confessarmi che ancora pensa a lui e che sperava che le cose migliorassero tra noi. Solo allora mi potrò mettere l'anima in pace e riprendere la mia vita in mano


il figliolo di chi è?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il figliolo di chi è?


Leggerino


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il figliolo di chi è?


Kaboom!


----------



## robert92 (20 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno Robert, brutta storia....se t'aspetti che lei confessi campa cavallo.... . Ma comunque questo chi sarebbe? Il famoso Tizio o il famoso Caio? O Caio è quello con cui faceva o fa la civetta?


Il tizio con cui mi ha tradito


----------



## Outdider (20 Giugno 2017)

robert92 ha detto:


> Il tizio con cui mi ha tradito


Hai bisogno di altri indizi? La domanda nasce spontanea....tutti fuorchè te, come mai?


----------



## Mat78 (20 Giugno 2017)

Ma non puoi ridurti in questa maniera. Riprendi in mano la tua vita ora.


----------

